# if i like Carlo Gesualdo music what should i look for what up my alley?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to his madrigal 3 , one of his best because it's the turning point of later more experimental madrigals 4-7 so i like it a lot.

Ockay tuff question if i like Gesualdo madrigals what up my alley Monteverdi or Palestrina
which should i pick up next i love what marco longhini did so far, people should acknowledge
this ensemble has super voices delitiea musiciea.

I heard Gesualdo was a far Superior madrigalist than monte verdi i dont know Palestrina mutch
did he done madrigals too?

Could someone unlighten me on detail please, thank you very mutch your pal the man whit the stetson 

:tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

You'd probably have to jump to something like Bartok's string quartets to find all that chromatic formulae again.

Palestrina is 'panconsonat', almost the opposite of Gesualdo. Go for *Lassus*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bartók, yeah I can see how that would work....perhaps even John Adams for those similar harmonic progressions at a faster pace, like John's Book of Alleged Dances. You might even like Ligeti's Nonsense Madrigals for some more contemporary music. In my brain these different aesthetics seem closely related somehow.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry, but reading the start of the thread title makes me want to sing:

_If you like Carlo Gesualdo and getting caught in the rain..._


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you should hear the CD of Gesualdo and Maione by Maria Galassi, Jean Marc Aymes and Concerto Soave called Tribulationem









From Aymes essay



> The music of Gesualdo is a music of distortions, much more than of dissonances. Let us venture a hypothesis: does the strangeness of the prince's language not derive from the conflict between a style of writing - polyphony and its strict re- spect for the rules of counterpoint - that was thought of in the Renaissance as the idealised reflection of a world of perfection, and a new apprehension of human life, seen as a chaotic, absurd dream, without any goal unless it be a vague promise of posthumous bliss, a viewpoint that the work of music seeks to express? Pleasure is indissociable from pain; in the midst of life we are in death. The ornamental intensification of the cults of death by the Roman Catholic Church became a further expression of this new perception. In this musical language, the dissonance produced by the tortured part-writing within the contrapuntal texture exalts pain by refusing to resolve or by opting for false resolution through chro- matic slippage that seems to cut the ground from under our feet.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay tuff question if i like Gesualdo madrigals what up my alley Monteverdi or Palestrina
> which should i pick up next i love what marco longhini did so far, people should acknowledge
> this ensemble has super voices delitiea musiciea.
> 
> :tiphat:


You need this (more for the madrigals than the organ)


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to his madrigal 3 , one of his best because it's the turning point of later more experimental madrigals 4-7 so i like it a lot.
> 
> Ockay tuff question if i like Gesualdo madrigals what up my alley Monteverdi or Palestrina
> which should i pick up next i love what marco longhini did so far, people should acknowledge
> ...


I love those works, he's an amazing composer.


----------

